# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي > Researches and Articles in Criminal Law >  EU Criminal Law

## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

EU Criminal Law


http://up.haridy.org/6D639857

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا حضرت *الدكتور*

جذبنا الموضوع 
لكن للاسف الرابط لايعمل بعد تحميله 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سالي جمعة

اضغطي على هذا الرابط

http://up.haridy.org/download2.php?a...c4c9c4a05c3afa

 وسيبدأ معكي التحميل مباشرة دون الحاجة للدخول على اي صفحات 

انتظري قليلا حتي يبدأ التحميل 

مع الشكر لاستاذنا الفاضل الدكتور غنام على هذه الابحاث القيمة

----------


## سالي جمعة

للاسف يادكتور حتى بعد التحميل الملف المضعوط لم يعد يعمل !

----------

